# UV Sanitizer?



## Burns412 (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay so..... 
I have a 75gal w/ 3 small Oscars and 6 random cichlids.
Anyways I have a canister filter that has a built in UV Sanitizer.
The tank is only about a month old. But my question is do I use
The UV Sanitizer or not? Any input is appreciated thank you.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Check the intensity and flow velocity. Some of the cheaper built in UV sanitizers don't actually have enough intensity to support their dwell time.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

when I got my tank I didnt think I would ever use my sterilizer either.
after the first green water algae bloom I hooked that bad boy right up. 
the slower the flow rate the better. around 680 gph kills the algae. 
300 gph kills parasites. they dont hurt to have.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

That's a bit of a generalization Ray. By stating flow rate you're assuming an intensity and length of exposure.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Of course while the UV sterilizer will kill algae and keep water clear, you may want to ask yourself why you are having an algal bloom in the first place.

Couple common causes for algae problems -- i.e. green water.

(1) excess nutrients (nitrates + phosphates) can cause algal bloom. Excess phosphates can come from using carbon in filter or from the buffers in pH up/down chemicals (avoid these!!).

(2) excess lighting. Is tank exposed to direct sunlight? Or are your lights running too much during the day? You might want to reduce # of hours that your tank lights run.

-Zeke


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

generally speaking, every time i put a UV sterilizer in a tank, the inhabitants seem to grow faster and show a bit more color. i have also never had a diseased fish in a tank with a UV sterilizer. i like them. 

that said, i have no idea if the sterilizer in your filter will make any difference. i have seen some pond pumps that have a built in sterilizer. some of them are useless because of how fast the water flows through them.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

That's interesting. Probably won't hurt. Maybe I'll get one for my new 180....Just gotta keep up on changing out the bulbs. But it is one more thing to clean + maintain...

-Zeke



Auban said:


> generally speaking, every time i put a UV sterilizer in a tank, the inhabitants seem to grow faster and show a bit more color. i have also never had a diseased fish in a tank with a UV sterilizer. i like them.
> 
> that said, i have no idea if the sterilizer in your filter will make any difference. i have seen some pond pumps that have a built in sterilizer. some of them are useless because of how fast the water flows through them.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I use one in my tank the water looks even better with it on so I would use it.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

My only concern is that in the long term, is it really healthy for fish to be in such sterile water? What about challenging their immune systems? I guess you could still accomplish that with live food,etc..., but still, it seems pretty artificial. On the other hand, the whole notion of an aquarium (especially a smaller one) is highly artificial, so perhaps it is not so strange. This is turning into a philisophical discussion...

-Zeke


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have used on in mine for years and fish seem to doing fine.i have some fish that's 3 years old.i do change the bulb every year and I run the pump on low so the water stay in the lght longer.mine is on the back of the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The slower the flow the more effective the UV light can be on the water.Water passing to fast will be less steralised and slightly treated where as run at a slower (proper ) rate it is an effective water treatment.I have UV steralisers in 3 of my tanks running 24/7/365.It would be very diffacult to run slow enough to cause true sterilaty,as if you ran at that low of a flow you would not be processing much of the water by volume in your tank.
Turn it on,leave it on,you paid for it already.(check on how much replacement bulbs are as they do need to be replaced at least every year).


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a turbo twist 12x - its a BIIIIG sterilizer. I didnt like how the fish were acting when I had it on so I unplugged it. It came with the tank I got anyway so I have it there and ready just in case the primary fails. 
Interesting - my 'primary' is but a mere 24w green killing machine. 
it pumps 70gph - in the 300 gallon tank thats not very fast. 
But the water is clean and clear.
Its working perfectly.


----------

